# charlie and prince



## prince'smom (Mar 17, 2006)

charlie has been in the big tank for 3 days hes eating and swimming like a champ but prince is not eating i know its no big deal that they can go a long time without eating i feed them blood worms in am and brime shrimp in the evening. i had to change the water cuz of all the food decomp but i want him to be happy im probly being impatient but............ i would show pics but im to :withstup: to change sizes lol tell me what you think please.
also i voted and wondered how often one can vote?


----------



## prince'smom (Mar 17, 2006)

prince is building a bubble nest at top of bowl i have one floating plasic plant think im gonna add another small one. maybe this is why he dont eat much....?????hes very freindly follows my finger along the bowl.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 18, 2006)

Betta's often take awhile to adjust to aquaiums my first one did and took about a week to actualy have a full days worth of swimming.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

I do agree with Kyle, it does take at least a few days for bettas to adjust to their new surroundings. May I also suggest feeding him a varied diet, other than just bloodworms and brine shrimp? Those are very fatty foods, which can cause problems, and they should be used as more of a treat- at least in my experiance. Just a sugestion. Otherwise everything sounds good.


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

I agree with alisha! I feed my betta varied food like bloodworm once a week and hes daily food is pellet food from Sanyu. I also try not to feed him one day in a week cause I read that bettas should also have a time for their digestive system to rest. :fish:


----------



## prince'smom (Mar 17, 2006)

i tried the flakes i have they say save for betta but prince isnt interested in it either ill just keep cleaning out uneating food and buy some of those pellets you all mentioned. charlie (in the big tank) eats like hes at a gourme buffet... but he has the big tank and gets more exersise. after testing this am i do it daily to watch my tank cycle all levels are good no3 is rising slightly just above .5 but no smell today. i dont wanna lose any more fish be for their time i love this sight t: thank you all for you work. 
keep on swimming.....................


----------

